# 30th Birthday Decision. Speedmaster Pro Or Tag Carrera Tachymetre



## taylor199 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm celebrating my 30th early next year and i'm treating myself to a 'special' timepiece, my only problem is which watch to go for.

I need help choosing between the Speedmaster Professional (3570.50.00) and the Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Tachymetre (CV2014.BA0786).

I have sat down in my local high street jeweller's, tried on both watches and still, i can't make up my mind.

I like the red hands and the look of the Tag but i'm fascinated by the history of the Omega.

Bearing in mind this will be my first auto/manual watch of prestige and will eventually be passed down onto my siblings and not traded in or sold, so can anyone pass on any comments to help with my long term decision.....

Many Thanks.........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If it's to be a keeper I would say the Speedmaster.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> If it's to be a keeper I would say the Speedmaster.


I agree.

Speedmaster every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Both


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

On balance, and choosing between those two specific model numbers, I'd go with the Speedy too. It's undeniably a great watch with a fascinating pedigree, and although I very much like many of the Carerra series somehow that specific one doesn't quite do it for me. Choosing between my favourite Carerra and the Speedy would be more tricky.....

The point I'd emphasise though is that my preference is based on what appeals to ME, and the only thing that really matters is which watch YOU most warm to when it's on your wrist. Don't buy the Speedy just because it's a "classic" - buy the watch you most want to own and live with for 40 or 50 years. I'm certain your children will appreciate a watch which really meant something to you much more than one that has a famous name.

You sound like you're more warmly disposed towards the Tag, but feel like you SHOULD prefer the Speedy. If that's the case, forget the Speedy - there are thousands out there and you can always pick one up any time between now and departure if you wish!  The Tag is a good watch in its own right, and will be just as capable of outlasting all of us if it's maintained. If you personally prefer the look and feel of the Tag, it would be a perfectly good choice.

All that IMHO, of course. It's a nice problem to have whichever way you look at it - happy hunting, and enjoy whatever you buy!

S.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd go with the Speedmaster, it's an all time classic and worth every penny. Imo.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Speedmaster, it's the right choice on so many levels.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'd say the Omega as well.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I concur


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You gotta get the speedy... tags... pah....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To my eyes the Tag just looks too similar to the speedy so personally I `d go for the Omega


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another vote for the Speedy, a timeless classic


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Was in a similar situation a while ago; vintage Omega Speedmaster or vintage Heuer... the decision:










But as has been said; buy what _you _ want as it will be you wearing it...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice close up!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Check again Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Doh!...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Was in a similar situation a while ago; vintage Omega Speedmaster or vintage Heuer... the decision:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to finally see a pic of the Speedy Alan


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, probably the Speedy if you can live with the jittery chrono second hand


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont listen to Roger.......

It was probably his eyes


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase...

Bloody smartass!!









Check this out...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=12989&hl=


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Go for the Carrera. Everyone's got a Speedy.


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Heh I saw both of these in a Spooks episode the other night, both very nice watches. Both worn by the good guys, I posted about it in General.

I like the look of the Tag more than the Omega...

However I would take the Omega


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Roger said:


> Yes, probably the Speedy if you can live with the jittery chrono second hand


It's just the tension spring, adjusted up in two minutes by a watchmaker. Sorted.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to go along with SteveR. No-one here will try and steer you wrong, but in the end it should be a personal decision based on the circumstances you described. If you were looking for a watch that you would keep as an investment, then it's a different story but for a heirloom that the kids will say, after you are gone, "Dad really loved this watch, he kept it running for 50 years, it still keeps great time, etc." and they will, like you can see in a few other threads, have it serviced or restored at a cost exceeding the value of the watch just because it was yours and treasured by you.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing more to add on the choice between the two. Of the two mentioned I would have the Speedie, but that's me.

One thing though (to maybe throw a spanner in the works)..... have you thought about buying vintage? Buying a good classic watch made in your birth year might be the perfect way to celebrate reaching 30 years? Certainly it would be a talking point (and IMO older watches have so much more style).









I'll get m' coat.....









Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd go for a Speedie, but a Vintage one.

This was my 30th present to myself and I'm planning on giving to my nephew for his 21st (19 years to go).


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Speedy Pro....

or the same movement in a early Heuer Carrera - or a nice vintage carrera with the tricompax layout....


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Taylor,

I have a Speedy Pro and have to say..... you're the one who is going to stare at the watch on your wrist for the next 40years so you had better like the look of it.

Yes the Tag has an image problem with some people, and the Speedy is an icon, but try and forget that.

Perhaps the question you might want to be asking is over some concerns about quality control on Tag movements I have read. Only anecdotal so don't know if they are representative or not







.

If you decide on the Tag don't forget to post some pictures  .

Toby


----------



## batfink21 (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought a Speedmaster Reduced a week ago (because I have slim wrists and the professional just looked too big). I looked at every single watch in the whole of Dubai (and that's not too much of an exaggeration!) and without a doubt the Speedmaster's are my favourite. I can't imagine ever wanting to take it off.

If I had to choose another watch which came close to the Speedmaster I'd go for the original Porsche Design Chrono 1 - Tag's make me think of Essex wide-boys in yellow BMW M3 convertibles

;-)


----------

